

Ask HN: Other angel investors besides YC? - lukifer

My friend and I are bootstrapping a web/mobile app startup, but Y Combinator isn't a good fit for us (we both have wives, and can't easily pick up and move to the Valley). Are there are any similar angel investors you can recommend?
======
vaksel
You need to clarify...do you mean angel investors or incubators like YC.
Because it doesn't sound like an incubator would work for you.

~~~
lukifer
Either/or. Ideally, we'd like to go without investment (our only expenses are
living costs), but we're looking at all the options.

------
mrtron
Perhaps not the response you are looking for, but if you get into YC you are
only required to be in the Valley for 3 months.

Is that an issue for many people, especially married individuals?

Every incubator I have heard of requires your physical presence. A short
period of time like that seems to be an easy thing to sell to your significant
other.

~~~
lukifer
Our spouses are both very supportive; the issue is the simple practicality of
picking up and moving to a new city. We're not kids just out of college who
can pile into a cheap apartment and live on ramen; moving costs alone would
probably eat up half our stipend.

~~~
Major_Grooves
Yes you can! I have a well paid job in the UK and I am applying for YC et al.
I would jump at the chance to go on any of these opportunities... and I would
embrace the ramen!

You're not moving permanently. Get a flight to SF, and live in the cheap
appartment. You're not moving all your furniture. You just have to be able to
cover 3 months of rent/mortgage at your home and hope the OH can do without
you for a short while.

------
minalecs
techstars, dreamit ventures, capital factory -- same idea techstars is in
colorado, dreamit in philadelphia.

~~~
lukifer
Those look promising, especially techstars (we're in CO). Thanks for the info.

------
tptacek
Can you code? You might be surprised what your consulting bill rate is. F'
funding.

~~~
lukifer
No, we both code. :)

